# Hello, smily people



## takusicksick (May 6, 2010)

Hello. How are you? I just moved in Sharm el sheikh a week ago to work for scuba diving company. 
I will live here for the next 5 months. I have lived some overseas but This is my first time in Africa. 
I would like to have my 5 months great. 
I am from Japan. I am easy going. and smily. 
If I have time I wanna see pyramids ,too. I wanna go to cairo ,too. 
If you are looking for some people to go easy, would you like to contact with me?
I wish I can find some smily people here.

Taku


----------

